# Confession



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Things are getting hard with Gemma the Tzu. Somehow it's like a switch was flipped and she is being kinda mean to my tpoos. She is always wanting to play fight. All the time. Always. 24/7. Infinity. 

She is eating poop now. She stands there when Missy and Ash are pooping and waits for it to drop so she can scarf it down. So disgusting. 
I've come to the realization that when she was with her previous owners, she had to eat poop to survive. She was skin and bones when I got her. 

She is funny and aloof. And I love her. But I don't know what to do to make her be nice. It is really pissing Missy off. The level of play fighting Gemma does is getting more intense. 

I picked up the fly swatter the other day to kill an aphid and she cowered and ran from me. That just tells me she was physically abused too. I tried to test and see what would happen and would just casually walk in her direction and she was truly scared and would run. 

She has made all of my couches and chairs stink. I have to Febreez the couches three times a week. 

The poop thing grosses me out. Missy looks at her like she's crazy when gemma does it. They are on grain free high-quality food. I guess I'm gonna have to get some of those pills to start giving all of them to try to stop this. I don't like G licking me because of poop germs. 

Thank God she is pee pad trained. 

I've had missy and ash since they were 6 weeks old. I smoosh my face into the poodles and baby talk them while kissing and hugging, but I just can't seem to get on that level with Gemma. She is so needy and demands all of the attention and gets testy if we show the poodles affection. 

Sorry for the ramble. I do love her.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can quite understand that you don't have the bond with Gemma that you have with dogs that you have raised from pups - it may come in time, of course. But she is so much better off with you than she was wherever she was before, so much healthier, happier and more secure, that I don't think you should worry too much. I do wonder, though, if knowing about her previous life is making your own life more difficult. Could it now be time to start setting some more boundaries for her - nothing forceful or aversive, of course, but teaching how to take turns for treats and cuddles, on/off furniture, settling in her own place, and all the other good manners stuff that make dogs a pleasure to live with. It is great that she is confident enough to play, but I would separate her from the other dogs when I was not there to supervise, and concentrate on redirecting her whenever her play veers into bullying - very much as you would with an adolescent puppy. Would teeth cleaning help with the smell? I have found that using an enzyme toothpaste really helps when Poppy has got into something unmentionable - even a good wiping with a cloth dipped in water makes a difference! Washable throws over furniture the dogs are allowed on also make for an easier life.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I wish she would let me brush her teeth. None of the 3 will let me. I think tomorrow I will make a video and post on PF to see if her behavior is normal during play. Get some thoughts from PF members.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know if this may help, I googled it for you:

http://www.dogpoopdiet.com/

Couldn't hurt to try. 

My DD has a Shih tzu and a shih tzu cross, and I have noticed an odor (especially on the purebred) that my poodles do not have. I really think it's the smashed face and the just wet ickiness of it, but that smell gets in Sic Puppy's coat, possibly from grooming himself with that stinky little face. I do attempt to wipe his face down with a clean, damp rag, but not as often as I should. I have noticed that adding apple cider vinegar to his food and the tea tree water additive (for teeth) seem to have helped a (very) little. 

As far as poo eating, I have been told to use meat tenderizer sprinked on their food (use the MSG free stuff). Although, I wonder in Gemma's case, if it's more a weird, gross habit and maybe there would be a way to train her into something else? Maybe work on a replacement behavior while using the meat tenderizer? I try to keep my guys occupied with raw meaty bones, which seems to have cut down on weird obsessive behaviors. 

I wonder if Gemma could use some foraging games or something? Maybe you could hide healthy snacks for her to find so she'll quit helping your others to 'go."
Sorry, just trying out random thoughts. I can only imagine how frustrated you are. 

Oh, another thing, white vinegar works better than febreeze to neutralize odor in fabrics. Just fill a squirt bottle with it and spritz wherever needs freshening - it's not perfect, but it helps.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Do I dilute the vinegar?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't dilute it. Just color test a spot first, although, I've never had a problem with vinegar staining anything.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just licking a little of the toothpaste can help, if cleaning is impossible. Mine love the Logic gel, and it is not too expensive to buy as an experiment.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Put her on leash indoors, something lightweight she can drag so that when she escalates rough play, you can guide her away and redirect her to a toy or have her do some sits and downs.
Outside to potty, she is on leash and you are next to her. Jack went through a poop eating phase when I started adding homecooked meat and veggies to their kibble. I think he found the veggie chunks appealing and wanted to eat that! Yuk! I kept him on leash for a while and told him NO! When he so much as sniffed it and he's since stopped (but I'm not cooking for them any longer either). 
She is not behaving well so fewer privileges. Have her tethered to you all the time. 

You can use a baby wipe to wash her face, I do that for my chihuahua and bichon who have a different smell than my poodle.

Hope this helps.


----------

